# Weihnachtsgewinnspiel



## Radok (13. Dezember 2006)

Hi Leute

hab beim Weihnachtsgewinnspiel gewonnen und freue mich riesig, danke für so eine klasse Aktion!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meine Frage dazu, bekommt man den Gewinn einfach so zugeschickt und wie lange dauert dies in etwa?


----------



## Chicken_Fever (3. Januar 2007)

die gleiche frage hätte ich auch es is heut der 3 januar und ich hab bereits am 18.dezember gewonen ^^ ich hab in nem anderm forum gesehn das ihr die gewinner den "firmen" mitteilt aber wie lang solln des dauern ?


----------



## Xaregoth (3. Januar 2007)

Jo hab am 11 Dezember das Saitek Headset gewonnen, aber bisher noch nichts von gesehen, wenn es ne Bestätigungs E-mail gab dann bitte ich mir nen neue zu senden, hab die dann wohl ausversehen gelöscht.


----------



## Shadaim (4. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 
das buffed-Team sammelt sich gerade erst nach dem einen oder anderen Urlaubs- und Feiertag und ist noch nicht in voller Besetzung wieder an Bord. Bitte habt etwas Geduld, wir arbeiten daran. =)

Liebe Grüße,
Bernd


----------



## Rascal (5. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute

Bitte habt verständniss das buffed.de den Sponsoren ledeglich die Gewinnerlisten mitteilen, der Versand liegt dann an denen.

Die Vanguard Beta-Keys z.B wurden heute morgen verschickt.

Habt also Geduld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Long
Rascal


----------



## Radok (10. Januar 2007)

ok, danke erstmal

wisst ihr so ca, wenn man mit dem headset rechnen kann?

mfg


----------



## Malagan (11. Januar 2007)

Radok schrieb:


> ok, danke erstmal
> 
> wisst ihr so ca, wenn man mit dem headset rechnen kann?
> 
> mfg




mittlerweile ist der 11 januar....hab auch eines der headsets am 11.12 gewonnen....nu ists schon 1 monat her.
naja ich denke mal die preise sehen wir nicht......schade hatte mich so gefreut.


----------



## debruce (12. Januar 2007)

Tjo hab auch was gewonnen aber bis jetzt nix gesehen davon

Naja was solls. Wenns das Notebook wäre würde ich da schon mehr nachfragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Januar 2007)

Geduldet euch einfach ein bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malagan (13. Januar 2007)

Geduld in allen Ehren, ich hasse warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aus diesem Grund hab ich mir nun selbst ein neues Headset gegönnt.
Darauf hoffen und warten das mir irgendwann im laufe meines Zocker daseins
irgendwer mein gewonnenes Headset zuschickt ist nicht wirklich prikelnd.
Der eine schreibt mir in einer Mail das buffed.de die Preise verschickt, ein weiterer schreibt mir das 
die hersteller die Gewinner Listen bekommen und es dann selbst verschicken.......
So richtig seriös wirkt das nicht auf mich.....und das vertrauen in buffed.de wird dadurch nicht wirklich besser.
sorry für diese Zeilen aber ich sage immer das was ich denke.

MFG

ein genervter Zocker


----------



## Ares@nerathor (15. Januar 2007)

Ja, ich brauch das T-Shirt.
Hab nix zum anziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bleibt einfach cool und wartet.
Das ist eigentlich bei fast jedem Gewinnspiel so, das man 1-2 Monate auf das "gewonnene" warten muss.
Obwohl es mich auch aufregen würde, wenn ich zum Beispiel das Notebook gewonnen hätte^^


----------



## Eltorim (22. Januar 2007)

Mir geht es ähnlich mit dem Beta-Key für LOTRO ... die Beta läuft jetzt schon über 10 Tage aber von einem Key ist nichts zu sehen. Sehr schade ... das lässt natürlich daran zweifeln, dass das hier ein ernst gemeintes Unterfangen gewesen ist.
Zumindest über eine Mail von Euch mit einer Erklärung/Entschuldigung hätte ich erwartet.


----------



## Ares@nerathor (22. Januar 2007)

Habe dieses Wocheende endlich mein T-Shirt bekommen. Passt und sieht gut aus.
Aber noch eine Warnung an alle Waschnoobs!^^.  Das ist 100% Baumwolle, also nicht in den Trockner packen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radok (22. Januar 2007)

Ares@nerathor schrieb:


> Habe dieses Wocheende endlich mein T-Shirt bekommen. Passt und sieht gut aus.
> Aber noch eine Warnung an alle Waschnoobs!^^.  Das ist 100% Baumwolle, also nicht in den Trockner packen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn jetzt auch noch das headset kommen würde, wäre ich glücklich =D


----------



## Malagan (23. Januar 2007)

tja hatte auch 2 preise abgestaubt.....
so eine gothik kette....und das sagen umwogene headset.
die kette kam an mit einem briefchen....herzlichen glühstrumpf etc. 
wo zum geier ist mein  headset 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja werd ich mich wohl doch mal an den hersteller der dinger wenden.


----------



## Radok (31. Januar 2007)

hat schon jemand das headset bekommen?


----------



## ZAM (31. Januar 2007)

Hallo Ungeduldige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gestern haben wir die Nachricht erhalten, das sämtliche Saitek-Preise verschickt wurden.


----------



## Jester~ (31. Januar 2007)

meine Jacke is die Tage angekommen und die is mir viiieel zu groß ô_o die kann ich niemals anziehen ._.


----------



## Carcharoth (31. Januar 2007)

Jester~ schrieb:


> meine Jacke is die Tage angekommen und die is mir viiieel zu groß ô_o die kann ich niemals anziehen ._.



Brav deine Suppe essen, dann wächst du da noch rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*g*


----------

